# Flame Rating



## Smcl001 (Jul 13, 2010)

just got some custom curtains in. the tag on each piece says the typical what-what, but under "flame rating" it reads "1FR" 

what does this stand for?


----------



## Footer (Jul 13, 2010)

It's IFR, not 1 (the number one). 

Inherently Flame Retardant. Basically, it means that the fabric if exposed to flame will not actively burn and will extinguish itself. It does not mean it is flameproof. IFR fabric has the added bonus that it never had to be flame treated like traditional cotton fabric (labeled as FR). What you want to avoid is NFR (Non-Flame Retardant) that is not treated. Flame retardant has to be re-applied at least every 5 years.


----------



## Sony (Jul 13, 2010)

Edit: What Footer said


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 13, 2010)

1-FR is used in a number of industries to mean "1 hour fire-rated".


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 26, 2010)

Speaking of... Where do the certificates come from? Does the fire department check the goods and issue an FR certificate or does it come from the manufacturer of the goods? What I'm getting at is, if I were to buy fabric, make my own backdrop, and (properly) treat it, how would I obtain proper documentation that it is indeed flame retardant? I don't foresee myself needing this paperwork, but it would be nice to have if I'm ever asked for it.


----------



## venuetech (Jul 26, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> Speaking of... Where do the certificates come from? Does the fire department check the goods and issue an FR certificate or does it come from the manufacturer of the goods? What I'm getting at is, if I were to buy fabric, make my own backdrop, and (properly) treat it, how would I obtain proper documentation that it is indeed flame retardant? I don't foresee myself needing this paperwork, but it would be nice to have if I'm ever asked for it.



The manufacturer provides a certificate and usually a tag on the drape provides information on FR status. If you made your own drop you would want to document the process with a photo or two,state what products were used. add a basic info tag sewn onto the drop.


----------



## len (Jul 26, 2010)

Also, if a FR fabric gets wet, there is a possibility that the treatment has been removed. I have a couple FR fabrics and they need to be re-treated if they are washed.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 30, 2010)

venuetech said:


> The manufacturer provides a certificate and usually a tag on the drape provides information on FR status. If you made your own drop you would want to document the process with a photo or two,state what products were used. add a basic info tag sewn onto the drop.


 
Thinking about this from a fire marshall's point of view, it doesn't sound like "proof" enough that it is now flame retardant. It seems like it would need to go through some sort of process and have a certificate signed by the local fire marshall. I've never seen a certificate provided by a manufacturer, but I would assume that it's more than just a "because we said so" kind of thing.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 30, 2010)

I wouldn't turn around and sell a drop I've flame-proofed with the selling point, "Hey, this is flame-proof," but what venutech suggested isn't much different from how typical meetings with fire marshals go. They'll ask if it's flame retarded, you say yes, they ask for a sample, they burn the sample, they find the sample does/doesn't burn, and make their decision based on that. The fire marshal can make a more educated decision if they know what it is you used to flame retard an object, and then when the staffing changes over the course of a few years, someone can still identify what was used to flame retard that object and when the flame retardant it was applied.

In the end, samples are what make the world go 'round, but sometimes having the documentation is what's critical. I purchased some fabric from Rose Brand earlier this year, some IFR White Trevira Muslin, that during a field test looks like it'd send the theatre up in smoke. However, documentation from Rose Brand notes that this fabric, while it appears to be the most flammable thing in the room, is actually IFR and during larger NFPA tests, performed actually quite well. Without that documentation, AHJ would not have approved that material to be used.

Then, of course, because they are running a business in the flame-retarded fabric industry, Rose Brand also includes the certifications that show the tests were performed by qualified, competent individuals. For local stuff that you don't plan on selling to people across the country, you probably don't need anything that shows that it passed heavy-duty NFPA tests. If you'd like, though, you can always ask the local fire marshal to sign a document stating the results of his/her tests. Several years down the road, though, they're still going to want to burn some more samples again.


----------



## bishopthomas (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for that response. Burning samples was the only option that I could see as being actual proof of flame retardancy. When it comes time for these projects I'll be sure to have some samples on hand just in case.


----------

